# weapon carry question



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a question for those who carry a pistol.

For many years I carried only in my glovebox but the past few months I've started occasionally carrying a smaller pistol in my pocket. I don't want to seem paranoid but are the rest of you guys feeling more desire to carry daily than you did a year ago?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No, 5 years ago yes.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I would not leave in a vehicle just due to the chance it may be stolen. I don't want to be without so if I take one it stays on my person. It doesn't do much good sitting out in a vehicle anyway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've carried since I was legally old enough.
Never felt like paranoia to me.
The world is a dangerous place. You're either ready for it, or waiting to be a victim.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No more carry now than 20 years ago, armed at all times, however, I feel that it is far more critical today to be armed.
Not legal to have in glove box in this state even with you in the vehicle.
I have moved a year ago from a single Smith 3913 to either a Glock 23, Sig 228 or a 1911 with a Smith 642 as a backup.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I would not leave in a vehicle just due to the chance it may be stolen. I don't want to be without so if I take one it stays on my person. It doesn't do much good sitting out in a vehicle anyway.


I just don't like carrying in my clothing so I didn't carry on my person until recently. A while back I dug out my tiny .380 and started carrying in the pocket while off the property.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

So long as you carry legally. Personally, I don't leave home without it. Ever.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, got another question. Heading out of town to TX for work and intend to keep the 45 in the glovebox (except when staying in a motel). All of the states I'm traveling through recognize my carry permit. Will they allow both a weapon in the vehicle and one in my pocket using my concealed permit or will other states say one permit, one carry pistol? 

The reason I ask is that my pocket piece in only a 380 and I prefer to keep the .45 close by.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You would have to check the respective states laws.
Here the person is the one that is permitted, I can carry as many concealed as I want at one time.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I just don't like carrying in my clothing so I didn't carry on my person until recently. A while back I dug out my tiny .380 and started carrying in the pocket while off the property.


I usually carry a little Baretta Bobcat. It is super small and light weight so it is easy to hide


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Ok, got another question. Heading out of town to TX for work and intend to keep the 45 in the glovebox (except when staying in a motel). All of the states I'm traveling through recognize my carry permit. Will they allow both a weapon in the vehicle and one in my pocket using my concealed permit or will other states say one permit, one carry pistol?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my pocket piece in only a 380 and I prefer to keep the .45 close by.


That's actually pretty common here in TX. You'll be fine.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You would have to check the respective states laws.
> Here the person is the one that is permitted, I can carry as many concealed as I want at one time.


 Here in GA your vehicle is like your home and you can carry concealed or on the front seat without a permit. While I have a concealed permit I wanted the additional "secure feeling" of a pocket 380 and a more powerful small 45 while I travel this trip. I had some guys try to take my motel door down last year on this same route.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Here in GA your vehicle is like your home and you can carry concealed or on the front seat without a permit. While I have a concealed permit I wanted the additional "secure feeling" of a pocket 380 and a more powerful small 45 while I travel this trip. I had some guys try to take my motel door down last year on this same route.


Your state laws may consider that motel/hotel room the equivalent of your home.
Me, I would carry the 45, I do. I carry a Colt Commander quite often.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've probably had the desire to carry more over the last 7-10 years but yes its more on my mind now than ever, especially when I travel.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My gun has been stuck to me like poo for 26 years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as it is legal do what you feel comfortable with. No one is going to do it for you. Never leave home without it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've probably had the desire to carry more over the last 7-10 years but yes its more on my mind now than ever, especially when I travel.


Thanks guys, I'll carry light in my pocket and something a bit heavier when I'm near a motel. Since my trailer is 13' 6" tall (and I'm super cheap) I can't get in most motel parking lots and tend to sleep in older rundown motels when I'm traveling.

I've got concealed holster for the 45 but it's a pain to have a weapon that large on my body all day even if it's only a Springfield XPs which is very compact for a 45.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I carry every day, everywhere... especially since getting my CWP 8 yrs ago. It's part of being a good prepper, and boy scout. 

Just saw this reminder on another board; "When seconds count, the police are just minutes away".


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I always carry then and now. My primary and bug are the same and I carry one extended mag that fits either.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Ok, got another question. Heading out of town to TX for work and intend to keep the 45 in the glovebox (except when staying in a motel). All of the states I'm traveling through recognize my carry permit. Will they allow both a weapon in the vehicle and one in my pocket using my concealed permit or will other states say one permit, one carry pistol?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my pocket piece in only a 380 and I prefer to keep the .45 close by.


Texas law allows for the Castle Doctrine (extension of your home) which covers your vehicle even without a permit. It is common practice in Texas to carry in vehicles. Texas carry permits also reciprocates with many States.

However, nothing is a given when it comes to guns and carrying in public. I carry a copy of the Castle Doctrine in case I encounter an uneducated officer. A commentary by Texas Law Shield LLP here : Texas Castle Doctrine and Stand Your Ground 101


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been conceal carrying for 3 years now. There was a time in my life when I didn't think it was necessary, now I'm wondering if the .380 I carry daily is enough. Tomorrow I will either be purchasing an additional magazine for it or I will be putting down a deposit on a M&P shield in .40


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

I am not trying to sound like a smart ass. My question is why even bother with the .380? There are a lot of similar sized (frame size) pistols on the market in more effective calibers. 9mm for sure, and even some reasonably smaller .45's. A gen 4 Glock 26 for instance. Very concealable and effective.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

toolmanky said:


> I've been conceal carrying for 3 years now. There was a time in my life when I didn't think it was necessary, now I'm wondering if the .380 I carry daily is enough. Tomorrow I will either be purchasing an additional magazine for it or I will be putting down a deposit on a M&P shield in .40


You will like the 40 Shield. I have both the 9 and 40 and they are both excellent carry weapons.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

To be honest, there are times, I am tempted to just leave my weapon behind, but then I think of all the shootings, and figure those people ( at the shooting)didn't have any reason to believe that their day would be any different than any other. Then I put on my weapon and take it with me.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Definitely in a different planet here in Australia in regards to this topic, about the best you would find on me would be a box of matches.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Viper said:


> I am not trying to sound like a smart ass. My question is why even bother with the .380? There are a lot of similar sized (frame size) pistols on the market in more effective calibers. 9mm for sure, and even some reasonably smaller .45's. A gen 4 Glock 26 for instance. Very concealable and effective.


My 380 LCP ( Elsie Pea) is light enough so as not to weigh down my PJ's when I slip her into my pocket. Likewise wrap her in plastic ( ziploc) and go for a swim in the river.

Unless I have my flotation inserted into the vest I may be on rock bottom with my Security Six


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Ok, got another question. Heading out of town to TX for work and intend to keep the 45 in the glovebox (except when staying in a motel). All of the states I'm traveling through recognize my carry permit. Will they allow both a weapon in the vehicle and one in my pocket using my concealed permit or will other states say one permit, one carry pistol?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my pocket piece in only a 380 and I prefer to keep the .45 close by.


Texas has a real lenient travelers exception for pistol toting. Which was broadened a few years back to cover just about anybody going anywhere in a motor vehicle. So you should be good to go while driving. Keep it hid. Visible guns make rookie cops nervous. Now to carry on your person once reaching your destination does require a permit and sounds like you have one which will work Think Texas honors permits from just about any state which honors theirs. I lug my Sig P-226 .40 in a Crossbreed Super Tuck holster everywhere I go. Its pretty easy to take it out of the holster and put it within reach in the car..so as to not rub the butt on the seats..then put it back where it goes when you get where your going. Take care and keep us up to speed on your adventures. I give the gun and holster five stars and a smiley face. Get the horse hide model holster. It repels sweat better than cow hide..or so they claim.

CrossBreed® Holsters Super Tuck Deluxe IWB Concealed Carry Holster


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

coates776 said:


> Definitely in a different planet here in Australia in regards to this topic, about the best you would find on me would be a box of matches.


You can't carry a pocket knife?

I'd feel naked without a pocket knife.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Got a question for those who carry a pistol.
> 
> For many years I carried only in my glovebox but the past few months I've started occasionally carrying a smaller pistol in my pocket. I don't want to seem paranoid but are the rest of you guys feeling more desire to carry daily than you did a year ago?


As soon as the socialist paradise I live in was FORCED to pass a concealed carry law, I went down and paid the asinine price for the required training, passed the required marksmanship test, and paid the asinine fee for the permit. just over 3 months later, I was one of the first people here to get a permit (2nd round of permit mailings). Since then almost 114,000 people have been issued permits (only 2600 in my county).

So no, I don't think you're feeling is out of the ordinary. But yes, I have been feeling more of a need lately as the the crime keeps going up, up, up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I started carrying 10 years ago next month. At first I didn't carry often; now I carry everywhere it is legal. It does feel more dangerous today.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

25 years.9mm or .38 spl +p.always armed.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Thanks guys, I'll carry light in my pocket and something a bit heavier when I'm near a motel. Since my trailer is 13' 6" tall (and I'm super cheap) I can't get in most motel parking lots and tend to sleep in older rundown motels when I'm traveling.
> 
> I've got concealed holster for the 45 but it's a pain to have a weapon that large on my body all day even if it's only a Springfield XPs which is very compact for a 45.


I came home from RVN in April 1968, . . . had been armed or around weapons for 4 years or so, . . . felt naked as a picked jaybird without one.

As soon as I could legally do so, I got my CHL, . . . been carrying ever since.

May I make a suggestion? Take the time to learn to carry the .45.

It is possible, . . . it does happen, . . . the bad guy sees you have a gun, . . . so he boogies.

It is possible also, . . . that he will not be intimidated, . . . he will want or go for the shootout. If and when that occurs, . . . you will surely and sorely wish you had something more than a .380. It's kinda like the old Chevy S-10 truck, . . . yeah it was a truck, . . . but not much of one, . . . the .380 is a gun, . . . but not much of one.

FWIW, . . . the picture is the rig I carry, . . . all steel Commander, . . . 8+1, . . . and it is a tack driver for me. The holster allows me to tuck in my shirt, . . . I have never been made carrying it, . . . and after about a month, . . . you will not even notice it.

Best wishes, may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes, I feel a need to carry even when I am just sitting around the house -It really isn't because I fear for me it is more for the family and the fact letting the kids see that guns aren't all mysterious and evil plus get the oh ah out of seeing one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Being redundant as usual..when I'm at home the little .22 five slinger NAA is always in the right front of my gym shorts or grand pa pants..depending on the weather. Big Bertha gets strapped on when headed out and about.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

My handgun is a Springfield XD, 40 cal with a 4 inch barrel. It is a bit big for CC, but I when I bought it I wanted something that was clearly conspicuous when I was riding (mule) by myself. The heavier longer barrel provides better accuracy and has less recoil, which I especially appreciate. But it is bulky and most of the year we don't wear over garments (jackets, over-shirts, and such) in AZ. I also have a smaller .32 SW revolver, but it sure wouldn't have the same effect as a 40 or 45, so what's the point? My son has a nice compact Glock 40 and I am considering something like that for EDC.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I carry 99% of the time. only time I don't is if I'm in uniform and on base.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I have carried most of my adult life due to the job in my past life. Carrying now in retirement is continuation of that,I put it on in the morning and take it off at night.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

beach23bum said:


> I carry 99% of the time. only time I don't is if I'm in uniform and on base.


Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I carry as often as I ever did; which is pretty much all of the time. I even carried at a place of employment that was a "gun free zone" and would have been terminated if caught - wasn't caught - if I'd been fired wouldn't have cared.



FoolAmI said:


> Got a question for those who carry a pistol.
> 
> For many years I carried only in my glovebox but the past few months I've started occasionally carrying a smaller pistol in my pocket. I don't want to seem paranoid but are the rest of you guys feeling more desire to carry daily than you did a year ago?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I had always kept a handgun and a shotgun in my truck, legal in Florida no permit needed. And of course, here on our homestead I'm always armed.
About 4 years ago my wife could see the writing on the wall and urged me to get my Florida Concealed Firearm Or Weapon License (the correct name).
Since then I carry wherever it is not prohibited under Florida law.
I have two carry pistols, which one is in my pocket depends on how I feel at the time. A 357 magnum J-frame or a Charter Arms Bulldog 44 Special.
I also have an IWB holster for a 1911 (and have 4 to choose from), but in my neck of the woods that is not really necessary.
In addition I always have my "get off me" device - a fixed blade hunting knife.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

beach23bum said:


> I carry 99% of the time. only time I don't is if I'm in uniform and on base.


Lol. God forbid a shooting instructor should be armed on base.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

for those that don't understand the not carry while in uniform on base -n the military you don't carry unless the command tells you to an then you carry what they give you- a military base is not the same as a civilian town or city the base has an whole different set of rules that do not apply to civilian local areas off the base.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> for those that don't understand the not carry while in uniform on base -n the military you don't carry unless the command tells you to an then you carry what they give you- a military base is not the same as a civilian town or city the base has an whole different set of rules that do not apply to civilian local areas off the base.


One of the most disgusting things I ran into in the Navy, . . . "No personal weapons allowed in Vietnam".

I realize and understand there is an need for uniformity, . . . order, . . . etc., but that was about as asinine as I could ever think about.

We, fortunately, did not have a lot of "terrorist" bombings, where I was, . . . I missed out on two by being in the right place at both of those right times. But in one of them, a personal sidearm could have made the difference had I been at the intersection.

I still think if a soldier / sailor / airman is on a base that allows civilian access, . . . and if he / she is willing to show proficiency, . . . spend the money for a similar weapon to what is being issued, . . . and will wear a uniform style holster, . . . it could give them a higher level of safety, . . . stay orderly, . . . and stay uniform.

Aboard ship, on a sub, in an aircraft, . . . I can see the "non need", . . . but on the dirt, . . . with civilian access, . . . or psychiatrist access, . . . let em carry.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Got a question for those who carry a pistol.
> 
> For many years I carried only in my glovebox but the past few months I've started occasionally carrying a smaller pistol in my pocket. I don't want to seem paranoid but are the rest of you guys feeling more desire to carry daily than you did a year ago?


All the time, everywhere, unless I'm at a Gun Free Zone (post office, hospital, work). Can't carry more than last year unless I quit sending letters, visiting sick people, and getting paid.


----------

